# 2005 Diabolus Necropolis Yard Haunt Pictures



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, I finally uploaded some of the pictures we got, un fortunately I cant get some of the pictures until we get our camera back, it got broke on halloween, and its card doesnt fit any of the other camera's we have.

Diabolus Necropolis 2005

Halfway through the night, all of the torches we were using just copped out, and it wasnt because of the batteries, that freaked me out so much


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice job Mollins. Your yard looked good.


----------



## Adcurium (Sep 25, 2005)

Great Job!


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Keep up the good haunting! I like the ghost in the window.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Woo Hooo. Good haunting Mollins! Not easy to set up in a small area, but I think you did very well. The ghost upstairs was my favorite also. It took me a few minutes of looking through the pics to remember that what we call flashlights, you call torches, lol. I was wondering how the heck you were covering Tiki torches with acetate, lol. Keep up the great work, you'll be a legend there in a few years.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

lol thanks guys


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice job Mollins! That big black spider on the wall is a beauty


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

you did a very good job! You do nice work.


----------



## SpookyDad (Jan 31, 2006)

Why not pick up a cheap card reader and read the card directly. I got one for around $10 at Microcenter and it is USB.

SpookyDad


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Mollins, Wonderful job. I love your Reaper, and the ghost in the upper window adds the right touch. Do the kids Trick or Treat in Scotland?


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Excellent Job!
Rick


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Well done, can't wait to see next years.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Woo Hooo. Good haunting Mollins! Not easy to set up in a small area, but I think you did very well. The ghost upstairs was my favorite also. It took me a few minutes of looking through the pics to remember that what we call flashlights, you call torches, lol. I was wondering how the heck you were covering Tiki torches with acetate, lol. Keep up the great work, you'll be a legend there in a few years.


HA!! I was looking for the torches. Couldn't figure out where they were until I read your post.
Well done Mollins. What a great Dad you have to help you. Keep making those memories, they are the most important thing you will have as you grow older. And keep haunting the neighborhood, the kids will love you!!!


----------



## Chapter13 (Apr 8, 2005)

Very nice haunt. Like they said, reaper, ghost, all of it's great! Keep it up.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

where's Mollins? Mollins? Are you still with us?


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

thanks everyone


----------



## primalpanic (Mar 20, 2015)

Everything looked awesome! Very impressed. I also picked up a card reader at best buy for $10. Just makes it easier.


----------

